# vibees.



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

]well I've decided to try my hand at pouring and painting my own. my first attempts with powder paint on stuff bigger than my steel and wally jigs.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

forgot pics!


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

I'm liking that brass/copper and orange belly.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

it looks much better in person. has a gobie look.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

I was being genuine. That would be a walleye slayer where I am.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I appreciate it! it really does look better without the glare. my kiddo did the lines on the fire tiger. she is 4 and loves painting my jigs for me lol


----------

